# Ka-Ching, the "mate poacher" has been outed



## yogachick (Aug 9, 2010)

For those of you that remember my story of the 27 year old cutie that tried to "steal" my (wealthy and owner of our company) husband.....loyalty pays off!!!!

This "gold digger" FINALLY got booted out of our company and found work (through our connections) in another continent. In two short months she has caused the owner (her new employer) of this company to leave his wife and move in with her!!!

I am sorry for the loss of the other marriage involved here but it is out of my control. The silver lining in all I have been through is my husband "getting it". He has now told me over and over how he was wrong and I was right and she was after his money, etc. I'm just so glad he "got it"!!!! What a blessing and a lesson and growth for our marriage.

Wow.....I could never have gotten through it without all of you here!!!!!


A milllion thanks 

Yogachick


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I like that story book ending! However, I am sorry for the other family that this "gold digger" destroyed. Hopefully your husband learned a valuable lesson here.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder if people who cheat or wreck marriages should be required to wear red "As" again? Then the other people in the "new" company would know what they were dealing with!


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh my goodness I'm so surprised--NOT! Who could have seen this coming? (EVERYONE!)
:lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: 

I am so pleased that the "mate poacher" was ejected from your business and that it's ended well for you. Your post literally made me laugh and smile for joy. I am sorry for the other guy she has duped though--and proud of your hubby for "getting it."


----------



## yogachick (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank You,

827 Aug, As always, It's SO nice to hear from you and I see you're looking good with a new hairstyle and a super cute llama!!!!

F-102, Yea, you and me both, FYI, she wore red A LOT :scratchhead:

Affaircare, Thanks for the laugh, you lightened my day.


I have walked through the valley of the shadow of death and lived to tell about it, LOL!!! Truth has a way of coming out with time. 



Yogachick <3


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

The "best" ending to this would have been the other boss firing her for sexual harassment!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm amazed at how fast that woman works! lol She redefines the term "sexual predator".


----------

